# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Xin hỏi về cách chèn flash trên Wordpress

## phukatana

mình muốn chèn đoạn flash này vào entry trên wordpress :
http://www.wishafriend.com/pf/soapbubbles/
tuy nhiên khi copy đaọn code được cung cấp vào entry thì ko hiện lên được , chỉ có 1 link dẫn đến file flash .
mình mới tập viết blog nên hầu như là ko bít gì . mong các bạn hương dẫn tận tinh >.<
cám ơn nhiều

----------

